# Transductores ultrasónicos



## dielectro (Jun 2, 2005)

Hola a todos, quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar:

Resulta que tengo un sistema de adquisición de datos de 64 canales, al cual he conectado unos potenciometros, encoders ópticos, etc.

Últimamente he conectado tres micrófonos a tres distintos canales del adquisidor, Son circuitos simples: un micrófono, una resistencia y un capacitor, emito un sonido y los micrófonos lo reciben y lo mandan a la PC, en la PC un programita recibe los datos y el tiempo en llegar los mismos en milisegundos.

Hasta aquí todo bien, pero lo que necesito es lo siguiente:

1) Un circuito al que se conecten tres parlantes emisores que emitan tres ultrasonidos.

1B) Tres micrófonos conectados al adquisidor que reciban las señales ultrasonicas

2) ¿Es posible que esto se pueda realizar con parlantes comunes, o es necesario tener transductores ultrasónicos si o si??

3) Es necesario que los micrófonos receptores también sean transductores ultrasónicos, o pueden ser micrófonos comunes??

4) Por ultimo, que la señal del emisor "A" sea recibida solamente por el receptor (micrófono) "A", y así lo mismo con los demás.

¿Es todo esto posible??, de ser así, alguien me podría informaciónrmar como o donde buscar información?

muchísimas gracias


----------



## Nacho (Jun 2, 2005)

Pues si vas a trabajar con ultrasonidos, debes utilizar transductores ultrasónicos, tanto el receptor como el transmisor. yo alguna ves probé esta referencia con buenos resultados: 

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag46.html

En cuanto a la diferenciación entre señales, creo que lo mejor es modular cada las señales que envías a cada transmisor, e identificarlas en el PC.


----------



## dielectro (Jun 3, 2005)

gracias, voy a averiguar por ese lado


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 1, 2006)

Yo estuve mirando alguan cosilla de ultrasonidos. Yo si fuera tu lo que haria sería hacer con la misma técnica de  un modulador y demodulador am, modularia la señal que quiero enviar(por ultrasonidos) y la demodularia recibiéndola con el receptor de ultrasonidos y un circuito demodulador. De todas maneras tambien puedes hacer esto con tecnologia infrarroja!!!Solo te  doy una idea que tampoco soy yo ningun experto


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 1, 2006)

dielectro dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar:
> 
> Resulta que tengo un sistema de adquisición de datos de 64 canales, al cual he conectado unos potenciometros, encoders ópticos, etc.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco soy experto en ultrasonidos, ni en cosas de modulación, pero parece ser que si usted hace trabajar el receptor y transmisor a la misma frecuencia puede lograr que solo reciba la señal el transductor deseado. Así pone cada transductor a trabajar a diferentes frecuencias y cada uno recibe a su scorrespondiente. No se si produzcan ondas estacionarias .

Saludos y saben de alguan tienda en méxico que venda esas cápsulas y lentes de fresnel para cocnentrar el u.sonido???


----------



## cerhes_x (Jul 2, 2006)

Hola! (primera respuesta en foros )

Mira, respecto a la direccionalidad de los microfonos:
Los piezo electricos son dispositivos sumamente direccionales, asi que si los usas para medir en tres direcciones distintas, no hace falta modular las señales que envies, solo cuadrar bien la direccion del receptor con la del emisor, y eso es a mano, y sin echar cuentas.

Si el caso es que si los vas a usar para enviar y recibir en una sola direccion, yo que tu, usaria tres emisores distintos,  obviamente q trabajen en frecuencias distintas de oscilacion. El problema con esto es que vas a tener que comprar 3 transductores distintos    para tres distintas frecuencias, como 30khz 40khz y 50khz p.e. y por lo menos en mi pais (Venezuela) eso esta medio dificil de conseguir. 

la respuesta esta tarde, pero espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------

